# The South to Brooklands (Saturday AGM) **UPDATED - Post 1**



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As per Jog's post ( http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27109 ), we are looking to Cruise up to the Hilton Hotel on Saturday to get there in time to book in and then attend the TTOC AGM @ 4pm.

The first Meeting point will be Rownhams Services (just after Jcn 3 on the M27 eastbound) at 1pm.

The first stop off will be at Percy Hobbs Pub on the A31 at Winchester - the pub is actually on the roundabout of the A31 and B3404 (see http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =5&out.y=6) to collect those comming along the A303 (say 1:30pm).

Up the A31 to Alton Sports Centre for about 1:45 - 2:00 (See http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =5&out.y=9 )

From there we will drive up the A31 and A3 to the Hotel. If any one wants to meet en-route at any other point let me know.

If people can let me know if you intend to meet at any of these points I would be grateful. Also I you can IM me a mobile number, I will do like wise.

Cheers Richard


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Richard

coming from the West, we could easily slip off the M4 and onto the M3....

But this is WAY outside my normal route knowledge - any idea if we would be hitting your route at some point?

cheers
DIRY


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'll meet you at Winchester Tesco at 1.30 pm on the Saturday unless I hear otherwise!

... tickets arrived in the post this morning!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Now that *would* be out of my way! 

Unless we go via Bath and Andover...... hmmmmmmm


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Richard

We will meet up with you en-route probably Winchester but I will confirm later.

Hi DIRY

How about hooking up on the M4 (J18?) or next services and then joining the southerners either at Winchester via Newbury or further up the M3?

Cheers Ron


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ron - sounds good to me 

Now then - if we can work backwards in time from when we need to be in Winchester....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ron - it's about an hour from Leigh Delemere to Winchester
http://www.multimap.com/map/aproute.cgi ... =route.htm

So if Richard and the guys are meeting there, we need to be leaving the LD services (between J18 and J17) by about 12:15?

Are you coming en-convoy?

Richard - ok if we hook up with you guys n girls?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DIRY, TTrill etc, yes all fine. I am away this week will firm up etc at weekend or early next week.

Cheers Richard


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi DIRY

Sounds like a good plan to me.

At present just a convoy of one, what about you?

Hi Richard

Catch up with you next week.

Cheers Ron


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Guys

I am supposed to be sailing this week (****ing weather).

Just a thought, A34 has major road works south of Newbury (Whitchurch area) which have caused some lengthy tailbacks. May be worth concidering Newbury - Basingstoke - Alton and meeting in that area?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Richard (sorry about your sailing )

I'll get me map out and have a look at the options 

Ron - 2 car convoy  (well, after we meet you.....)

But I'm working on it!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We're arriving at Portsmouth on the saturday morning. What would be the best meeting point in your point of view to participate at this cruising ? I know Winchester is not far away, but perhaps could we meet sooner ? Just let me know.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Franck said:


> We're arriving at Portsmouth on the saturday morning. What would be the best meeting point in your point of view to participate at this cruising ? I know Winchester is not far away, but perhaps could we meet sooner ? Just let me know.


Fanck - what time does your ferry arrive in Portsmouth, and how many?

Do you have anything you want to do that morning, thinking we may go to Lymington for an early lunch then back to the first meeting point...

Cheers Richard


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Additional pick up point for DIRY and TTrill - the Sports Centre at Alton.

Follow the A339 to Alton, the take the first right signposted All Other Routes (not Odiham), then immediately after teh pedestrian lights turn right into Chawton Park Road. The Sports Centre (Post Code GU34 1ST) is up there on the left. Please park as near to the entrance as possible. Pick up time approx 1:45 -2:00

see http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =5&out.y=9


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Fanck - what time does your ferry arrive in Portsmouth, and how many?
> 
> Do you have anything you want to do that morning, thinking we may go to Lymington for an early lunch then back to the first meeting point...
> 
> Cheers Richard


Richard,

We'll only be 4 people in my group and the ferry will arrive very early, something like 6.30 am I believe !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Richard - looks like a plan to me! 

TThrill - think you get an extra half hour in bed this way too 

Franck - nice one!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Current Status Saturday 10th July

1) Rownhams Services - 
Franck (3 French TTs)
mighTy-Tee

2) Percy Hobbs -
Wilbur101

3) Alton Sports Centre -
DIRY
TTrill

Any one else want to to join?


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Richard,

Although not going up on the Saturday, Are you meeting the French guys and going for lunch somewhere (lymington?). Gina and I would be glad to meet up and join you if thats ok?

Let me know,

Regards
Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> 1) Rownhams Services -
> Franck with 3 other French TTs


We'll be there ! Meeting point noted and told to the other attendees coming with me. We'll be 4 people but probably not 4 TTs as it's good to have someone to talk to during the trip ! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Shaun, John (TTotal) is arranging lunch on Saturday, not quite sure where in Lymington though.


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok Richard,

John if you see this could you let us know what you have arranged if you don't mind, it would be nice to tie up with you guys before you leave.

Regards
Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Shaun, John (TTotal) is arranging lunch on Saturday, not quite sure where in Lymington though.


Is there a lunch organised after our meeting point at 1.00 pm or should we eat before ? I'm quite confused ! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Franck said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Shaun, John (TTotal) is arranging lunch on Saturday, not quite sure where in Lymington though.
> ...


Franck, I was not planing to eating after I left home to meet you guys until the evening. Hope this is OK...


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi DIRY

So what is the revised meet time at Leigh Delemere? 12:30?

What do you recon the travelling time to Alton is? MSN Maps says 1hr 40min so maybe 12:00 is still a good start time.

Ron


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThrill said:


> Hi DIRY
> 
> So what is the revised meet time at Leigh Delemere? 12:30?
> 
> ...


Does the A34/M4 junction get slow with the roadworks on a Saturday?

The last few times I have used the M4 from Bristol way, I have come off at Hungerford and used the A4 across to Newbury. IMO it may cost 5 mins, but can save 30.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Richard

multimap is giving about 2hrs to get to Alton (via A4 Newbury etc) - from Cardiff

From Leigh Delemere, about 1hr 30.

Aiming to be early rather than late....

Yep - TThrill, shall we still go for 12:00?
Will give us a bit of time in hand for my sat nav getting us lost


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Franck said:
> 
> 
> > Franck, I was not planing to eating after I left home to meet you guys until the evening. Hope this is OK...


Thank you, that's ok ! 

Only 3 days to wait now ! 8)


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

See you all on Sunday then!
JRV


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Down in Devon on hols so first time to access this thread.
MighTy Tee asked me before the weekend for suggestions for the Saturday afternoon, I suggested a mini cruise of the New Forest via Beaulieu, Bucklers Hard and then park up in Lymington for the street market and or a drink at one of the marina based bars I know which would be of interest to our French visitors.

I havent booked a lunch, but am happy to ring a friend of mine who owns the Mayflower Hotel,(next to the Ferry Terminal) we could go straight there from Rownhams, estimated ETA about 1.45 - 2pm depending on traffic which could be horrendous on the A337 which goes to Lymington through Lyndhurst and Brockenhurst...Maybe across the forest is better through Beaulieu or other roads I know, but it will still takes time to get there.

Can someone let me know ( I have rung your mob Richard ) if you want to do something, I am coming back from Devon just for this so please confirm (anyone?) if there is something happening. Otherwise I will return to Hampshire to clean my car on Saturday afternoon for the drive to Brooklands on Sunday morning. Thanks :wink:

07836 230359 Mob


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Richard,
Can you give me a call on Sunday morning (around 9 a.m. if posible) to let us know if it is still OK to meet with you at the Hotel.
If you think it will be too busy, we will meet you at Brooklands.
Have a chat with John on Saturday if you get chance.
Got to go, another 2 wheels to take off and clean yet!
Cheers
Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Richard,
> Can you give me a call on Sunday morning (around 9 a.m. if posible) to let us know if it is still OK to meet with you at the Hotel.
> If you think it will be too busy, we will meet you at Brooklands.
> Have a chat with John on Saturday if you get chance.
> ...


Haven't you cleaned the wheels yet - TUT TUT 

Will phone you Sunday


----------

